
Why People Don’t Install Firefox - Part III - toni
http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2009/04/06/why-people-dont-install-firefox-part-iii/
======
idm
Great example of testing/measuring! In the article, there's a simple pie chart
leading to a simple question, but without measurement in the first place, the
question would never have been asked. ...and after half a dozen replies to the
article, it seems like there are already good answers... This is a very
compelling demonstration.

------
mklurfeld
Yet Firefox 3 is the most popular browser in Europe.
[http://www.reuters.com/article/technology-media-telco-
SP/idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/technology-media-telco-
SP/idUSLV51577320090331)

~~~
flyamerica
yes

------
ggchappell
This is exactly the kind of thinking that needs to be done. I'm impressed.

------
buugs
Title should be Why people don't install firefox after they've downloaded it.

I was interested in this but 300 people is a small sample in the computer
world and I was hoping for a write up on why people are sticking with IE and
such after knowing about firefox.

~~~
idm
re: "small sample," think of it like this:

* about 5000 people saw the feedback form (presumably because they canceled the install)

* of that group, about 330 actually submitted something

Strictly as a matter of statistics, 330 is a big sample of the population who
canceled. More than sample size, I would be concerned with sample bias; I
expect that there is a systematic difference between people who submit the
form and people who don't.

~~~
buugs
I agree with you that it is large for the group but I would be more interested
in the people who did cancel as you said. Especially with the example comments
like a problem with firefox already running et cetera. I was just was trying
to voice my disappointment in the article's given sample.

~~~
DEinspanjer
We would have been delighted with a larger sample size as well (although I
think we got some great answers out of the number of responses we did
receive). Of course, the most important factor for our implementing this
survey was to not annoy or violate the privacy of people who elected not to
participate. So that means not automatically collecting any information.

------
astine
Neat series. Hopefully they can extend this to be able to get better
measurements of people who cancel earlier.

\---

Of the group who complained about admin/directory rights, it is my supposition
that they are largely at-work users who don't have permission to install
Firefox, but don't realize it, or didn't before they started to install it.

